# Separation anxiety (maybe afraid of the dark?)



## mommanomma (Jan 28, 2014)

My new pup is 2 months old. He is solely an outside dog and he already super attached (which I love), but everytime it's time for bed and I leave him in the garage alone he whines for at least 20 min and goes nuts like I'm abandoning him. I've given him toys and we've established that the yard and garage is his area but he won't get comfortable at night. During the day I'm always outside with him (playing, going for walks) and if I'm inside with my son or cleaning or something he will watch me or run around or take naps and is always just fine. It's just at night that's a problem. I was thinking maybe he's afraid of the dark but he was outside in the dark since he was born with his parents and siblings. What can I do to help him not be so nervous when it's bedtime? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

your pup is 8 weeks old....

if you leave him in the garage all night dont you wake up with poop and pee everywhere???


----------



## mommanomma (Jan 28, 2014)

There is a doggy door so he has access to the yard whenever he needs to use the restroom. The first night we got him he had a couple poop piles (assuming he was just nervous) but hasn't gone in the garage ever since. He's learning very quickly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

mommanomma said:


> There is a doggy door so he has access to the yard whenever he needs to use the restroom. The first night we got him he had a couple poop piles (assuming he was just nervous) but hasn't gone in the garage ever since. He's learning very quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


German shepherds like to be with their family. We got our boy at 9 weeks last week and his kennel is right next to our bed, he cries for 10 minutes tops. I know it's not where you want the dog to be but your pup is a baby, these initial weeks are crucial for developing a good bond and for him to learn acceptable behavior. The last thing you want is a bored pup who gets destructive and unruly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma (Jan 28, 2014)

Bringing him indoors is completely out of the question. He loves being outside and is perfectly fine during the day when he is alone. Also he does wonderfully with my 10 month old son and is never too rough so that's not the reasoning for him being outside. My husband agreed to getting the puppy only if he would remain outside permanently. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma (Jan 28, 2014)

Also I spend most of my day outside with him and the baby. The most that we go inside for is an hour unless it's too cold for the baby; then we are at the sliding glass door playing and talking to him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

mommanomma said:


> Bringing him indoors is completely out of the question. He loves being outside and is perfectly fine during the day when he is alone. Also he does wonderfully with my 10 month old son and is never too rough so that's not the reasoning for him being outside. My husband agreed to getting the puppy only if he would remain outside permanently.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Since that's the only option for you guys, you could get one of those old alarm clocks with the bells (just make sure the ringer is off) and sew it into a teddy bear or a pillow that smells like you, the ticking reminds them of a heartbeat and could help him calm down and not feel so lonely. It worked with our lab growing up.

And I mean this in no ill way at all, but why a german shepherd for you guys? They are pretty high maintenance emotionally and can become a little too independent. But it sounds like you guys do a great job with him during the day just keep it up. Mine already found out how much fun digging is -__- 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma (Jan 28, 2014)

We chose a German shepherd because my husband loves them and we have a close friend who's parents breed them so we only paid 100 when she is selling them for 1000 each.

I'm fully ready to give as much attention and care as he needs. Of course my child comes first but I treat the puppy like family too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

mommanomma said:


> We chose a German shepherd because my husband loves them and we have a close friend who's parents breed them so we only paid 100 when she is selling them for 1000 each.
> 
> I'm fully ready to give as much attention and care as he needs. Of course my child comes first but I treat the puppy like family too.
> 
> ...


Lucky you! They are great dogs. Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Mine was inside in a crate also. Is it possible to leave the light on in the garage? And Id do the clock in the teddybear thing too. Poor guy is probably wondering where you are when he's with you all day and then you disappear leaving him in a dark closed up room alone at night. Sorry. I don't agree with leaving him in the garage. Does he atleast have a crate to crawl into? Id try that too - or even a box or something small he can cuddle into with a blanket so he feels safe in his "den"? Just my thoughts. Good luck with your puppy.  Do you have pictures? We love seeing sweet puppies!!!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## mommanomma (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll take some pics today and post them! And I have a gate set up in the garage with blankets and a toy and food and water. I could leave the lights on I just didn't think he needed them since he slept in the dark at his previous home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

mommanomma said:


> I'll take some pics today and post them! And I have a gate set up in the garage with blankets and a toy and food and water. I could leave the lights on I just didn't think he needed them since he slept in the dark at his previous home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


While it's tempting to do everything the same as the old home, just remember your puppy is just a baby. Like, think infant. I would leave the light on for a few weeks til he's completely acclimated to your home. Yay for pictures! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

You know what though? While I've been a dog owner all my life, I'm new to the GSD world. Someone else will probably have a lot better advice. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## mommanomma (Jan 28, 2014)

Beware I'm about to photo bomb the heck out of this post!
















































In this last one he was watching my son through the door  he loves that kid lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Separation anxiety always was a special subject for me. Let me tell you, that you guessed the symptoms right, yet you don't know anything about it. If I'll start writing here just about your puppy - I wouldn't finish tomorrow, so, I will try to be short.

First of all, a crate inside the house - is not some enclosure outside. In nature wolves and dogs live in burrows they dig under big trees, or in mountain caves, that is where they give birth to their young. Prehistoric humans lived in caves as well. It is one of reasons why our home feels natural to the dog, because our house is just like that natural den. Growing pups need more space to sleep together, their mom's belly cannot girth all of them, and that is where the dog's hierarchy starts. The larger and more agressive ones would get the best places with mom (that's why it is not recommended to take puppies into your bed for night for the future issues of dominance), less strong would sleep nearby, and the weaker would find some more or less comfortable space in the corner. For the purpose of training the dog to feel inferior to you from the very start this small corner is represented for the dog as a crate. It doesn't mean that his mother (or you, as his foster parent) left him, it means that he is too big to get into small space together with others. A crate inside the house exactly like that corner in the cage doesn't cause innner discomfort for the pup, any puppy can get used to it quite easily, because the whole issue is *natural* for any young dog. Wolves don't go on heat more often than once a year, and it is natural for young wolves and wild dogs to spend the night with their mother in one den untill they are one year old. They are pushed out when their mom is pregnant again and sleep with the rest of the pack struggling for position as close to the leader, as possible. The majority of dogs finally will crawl into your bedroom sooner or later, occupy your settee, etc. One year old - is when the dogs normally are moved into outdoor enclosures, noway earlier! It must happen not later than late September, when the nights become cooler, slowly they will adapt to cold environment and start to grow thick winter undercoat.

Your puppy is not only unable to make himself warm without the warmth of his mother's belly, he is too young to be left alone. He can get cold and die, despite the fact that he was born outside, and separation from the pack at his age leads to irreversible psychological problems I want you to read yourself. Stop this torture and take him inside. He wouldn't die from overheating if you leave enough of water, unless you place his mat next to the radiator. I don't recommend to crate him at the moment, because he would look for a cooler place in the house and feel fidgety. Push him out every time you expect him to pee or poop.


----------



## mommanomma (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in California where it's warm all night so I'm not worried about him being cold. I can start my search for a crate but won't be able to purchase till next week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mommanomma (Jan 28, 2014)

And as I've said previously, indoors for him is completely out of the question. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacquiv (Oct 23, 2013)

Hiya, 
Put a shirt or toy that smells like you in with him. We had the same issue with our 3 month old boy at Christmas when he was left in a garage at night rather than next to my bed while we were visiting relatives. Three nights of misery for him (and me) and the next night I put the shirt I'd been wearing all day in with him and he was quiet all night. 
The next night I left it in there but I slept with the new toy he was getting for Christmas and replaced the shirt with the toy. Perfect angel for the rest of the holiday.
Good luck


----------



## rothom (Mar 11, 2011)

Why did you get a dog at all? Tell your husband to sleep outside if it this little dependent baby is a problem for him! Treat your dog like part of your family. Your dog looks to you as his pack, and to him, that is his family. Find him a new real family and get yourself a lawn ornament instead. And you do know that people are stealing dogs from yards for laboratories and for bait dogs to train other dogs to fight. I am sure you wouldn't want something to happen to him. If you wouldn't do it to your human child, do not do it to an animal. Please. I am sorry I sound so harsh but I see too many dogs that are ruined by cold-hearted people. This is a being with feelings who has just left the only home he has ever known and his Mom and his littermates. And now he is all alone. Please reconsider. Shepherds are so sensative too. You said it was out of the question to have him inside? Why get him at all? I don't understand.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

rothom said:


> Why did you get a dog at all? Tell your husband to sleep outside if it this little dependent baby is a problem for him! Treat your dog like part of your family. Your dog looks to you as his pack, and to him, that is his family. Find him a new real family and get yourself a lawn ornament instead. And you do know that people are stealing dogs from yards for laboratories and for bait dogs to train other dogs to fight. I am sure you wouldn't want something to happen to him. If you wouldn't do it to your human child, do not do it to an animal. Please. I am sorry I sound so harsh but I see too many dogs that are ruined by cold-hearted people. This is a being with feelings who has just left the only home he has ever known and his Mom and his littermates. And now he is all alone. Please reconsider. Shepherds are so sensative too. You said it was out of the question to have him inside? Why get him at all? I don't understand.


This. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alefranc (Dec 20, 2013)

He probably thinks he's being ostracized from your "pack". Try putting a tshirt that you've worn out there with him so he can snuggle with it. Maybe he's cold out there...is your garage heated? 2 months seems really young to leave a puppy alone in a garage. Our puppy is only 15 weeks old and my hubby and I still take turns sleeping in our family room (near his crate) so he doesn't feel like we're abandoning him at night.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

While I am not someone that could leave a puppy outside like that I do know that sometimes that is what people want, an outside dog. If it is only your husband that wants the puppy outside and not in (like you actually want the dog inside with the family, which would be the easiest fix for you) then you should seriously have a conversation with him about the reasons he should be allowed inside for the first year of socialization and training. 

If that is not the case, (I'm guessing you may have already had that conversation) I believe you are doing right by day and being with him all day. The only thing I can offer is to get a crate for the garage and try the teddy bear thing with your scent.

If you don't mind me asking, why, if your husband wanted a GSD, would he want the dog outside?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

gsd want to be with their family. they arent independent dogs. with that said there are people who have outside only dogs. there are dogs who are in kennels and never step foot in the house. i'd get him a crate; someplace he can feel is his den. then either sleep in the garage with him until he feels more comfortable or let him cry every night and eventually he'll stop. 

it seems like you are very excited/dedicated but if your husband doesnt care then its going to cause problems. german shepherd pups arent easy to raise. how is he going to react if the dog barks at random things in the yard all day? how will he react when the dog digs a huge hole in the yard? what if the dog becomes reactive and you are the only one trying to fix it? what if the dog goes through the landshark phase and constantly bites at his ankles?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope coyotes don't get him.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

mommanomma said:


> View attachment 172986
> 
> In this last one he was watching my son through the door  he loves that kid lol
> 
> ...


to me this pic says it all 
the dog won't be socially "alright" if not allowed inside as a member of your household which as others say are his pack. he'll be your best friend and protector, but only if allowed in and trained properly to be a good houseguest.
if made to live outside he'll become bored and destructive and eventually wind up being sold or given away because people are tired of the dog jumping in excitment to see them when they go outside to be with it, or they grow tired of the dog digging holes and eating the siding of the house through boredom.
i'm with others who ask why get a dog at all if he's going to sit outside alone. dogs instinctively want to be with and protect their pack, gsd more than other breeds. they were not bred to be isolated from their people and this is one breed that being made to live outside apart from it's humans can truly "ruin"..


----------

